# TSW-Kommunikationsservice



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

Hallo!
Mein Vater ist kürzlich verstorben. Jetzt haben wir auch eine Mahnung von Allinkasso bekommen über 112 EUR. Es geht um ein Gespräch über TSW über 30 EUR, dass schon ca. 4 Monate her ist. An diesem Tag befindet sich wirklich eine unbekannte Nummer auf unserer Telefonrechnung: 0661/9529350. Kann mit dieser Nummer jemand was anfangen?
Da wir im Nachlass meines Vaters keine Rechnungen/Mahnungen von TSW finden konnten, habe ich jetzt per Fax Kopien bei Allinkasso angefordert. War das richtig? Wir wissen nicht, was wir weiter tun sollen. Bisher hat von Allinkasso noch keiner reagiert.


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2005)

Das meiste steht > HIER < schon drin. Wenn sich die Forderung gegen einen Verstorbenen richtet, dann reicht mEn die einfache Rückweisung der Hinterbliebenen mit dem Hinweis auf das traurige Ereignis aus.


----------



## zodiac (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: TSW-Kommunikationsservice*

Nachdem ich die TSW und die Allinkasso wegen fortgesetzter
Nötigung angezeigt habe, sind die Verfahren gegen TSW eingestellt worden.

Man konnte nicht ermitteln wer meine Daten mißbraucht hatte.

Gestern kam eine neue Rechnung Vom TSW, wieder die gleiche Forderung
wie letztes Jahr.

C'm on you ***** , I'm ready to roll !!!

ZODIAC


----------

